# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Ở Quy Nhơn nơi nào bán những món ngon, giá bình dân ?

## konica

Chào các bạn mình chuẩn bị về Quy Nhơn ăn tết, đây là lần đầu tiên nữa nên mình không biết  những nơi nào bán những món ngon, giá bình dân thì càng tốt !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

1-/- Cuối đường Phan Bội Châu : ăn gỏi -  kem trộn – bánh canh – chả ram

2-/- Bánh bèo cây mận Đống Đa hoặc đường Lý Thường Kiệt ( đầu đường sân bay ).Hoặc Bánh Bèo chuồng heo hẻm 440 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai

3-/- Ốc bưu đường Mai Xuân Thưởng ( đối diện Sacombank )

4-/-Vịt lộn đường Tăng Bạc Hổ ( ngay Sở Nội Vụ – ở gần ngã tư Tăng Bạc Hổ và Lê Hồng Phong )

5-/-Bún chả cá Ngọc Liên đường Nguyễn Huệ ( gần Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Tỉnh Bình Định )

6-/-Hải sản thì dọc đường Xuân Diệu ven biển hay Quán Hải Sỷ đối diện trường THPT Lê Quý Đôn là ngon rẻ

7-/-Xôi chiên và Cơm cháy chiên ngay đầu đường Lý Thường Kiệt

8-/-Quán Chè Nhớ đường Ngô Mây ( các loại chè )

9-/-Quán chè Chuối Nướng đường Nguyễn Công Trứ bên cạnh Trường Tiểu Học Lê Hồng Phong

10-/-Tiệm Bánh Mì Chấm Trà Thế Giới đường Nguyễn Công Trứ đối diện Trường Tiểu Học Lê Hồng Phong

11-/-Bánh mì nướng lu gần Trường THPT Lê Quý Đôn

12-/-Kem Ngọc Nga ngay Trung Tâm Tượng Đài Quang Trung

13-/-Quán Gà Chỉ Sáu Cao gần Khu Du Lịch Ghềnh Ráng

14-/-Bánh xèo Tôm Nhảy Phước Sơn Tuy Phước .Nếu không có điều kiện đi xa thì ăn ở Ngã Tư Trần Cao Vân và Phan Bội Châu hay Đầu đường Bạch Đằng sau lưng Điện Lực Bình Định cũng OK

15-/-Khu ăn uống linh tinh về đêm là Đường Ngô Văn Sở gần Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Tỉnh

16-/-Bún khô và cuốn thịt nướng ở đường Bùi Thị Xuân gần Trường Tiểu Học Lê Hồng Phong

17-/-Bánh canh cua Bà O đường Phan Đình Phùng ( góc ngã tư Bạch Đằng - Phan Đình Phùng )

18-/-Bánh hỏi cháo lòng đầu cầu Diêu Trì,hoặc quán ở đừơng Ngô Quyền

19-/-Xôi Thơm - 155/8 Nguyễn Thái Học

20-/- quán bánh canh ở đường  Phan Đình Phùng  giáp với  đường Bạch Đằng . món cút ram ở Ghềnh Ráng . Các món ăn đêm rất là rẻ cho sinh viên ở đường Ngô Văn Sở , bánh xéo tôm nhảy ở Phước Sơn

----------


## nganhadulich

> Chào các bạn mình chuẩn bị về Quy Nhơn ăn tết, đây là lần đầu tiên nữa nên mình không biết  những nơi nào bán những món ngon, giá bình dân thì càng tốt !!!!!!!!!!!!


 chào bạn, mình xin giới thiệu với bạn một số danh sách các quán ăn ngon ở Quy Nhơn nhé:
*1./ Quán Café 35s*
+ Món Hủ tiếu khô 
+ Bún cá
35s Đường Trần Cao Vân, thành phố Quy Nhơn
*2./ Sinh tố Kim Đình: ( quán khá lâu đời) bán cả ngày*
Bán đủ loại : sinh tố, bánh bèo, chè…
20 Nguyễn Huệ, thành phố Quy Nhơn.
*3./ Bánh mì Lagu:*
(ngon tuyệt) bán vào các buổi chiều từ 17 giờ đến 21 giờ hàng ngày
Hẻm 64 đường Nguyễn Huệ , thành phố Quy Nhơn( vào 10m sẽ thấy)
*4./ Bánh hỏi lòng heo*
*+ Quán Mẫn*
địa chỉ: 76A Trần Phú, Tp. Quy Nhơn. Số điện thoại: 056 3825720.
*+ Quán Cô Năm*
địa chỉ: 41 Nguyễn Chánh, Tp. Quy Nhơn. Số điện thoại: 056 3824796.
*+ Quán cháo lòng Khách sạn Hồng Linh*
địa chỉ: 242 Lạc Long Quân, Tp. Quy Nhơn. Số điện thoại: 056 3841191.
+* Gần ga Diêu Trì* còn có 2 điểm bán bánh hỏi lòng heo cũng rất ngon là gần cầu Diêu trì có 01 quán và 01 quán đối diện đường vào ga Diêu Trì
Hình ảnh hấp dẫn đây nhìn là muốn ăn liền :
*5./ Bún cá Ngọc Liên*
379 A-B Nguyễn Huệ, thành phố Quy Nhơn gần bệnh viên Đa khoa Tỉnh Bình Định
Giờ phục vụ từ 5 giờ tới 23 giờ hàng ngày.
*6./ Bún cá Phượng Tèo*
211 Nguyễn Huệ, thành phố Quy Nhơn
415 Nguyễn Huệ , thành phố Quy Nhơn
Phượng Tèo là cơ sở sản xuất 36 đường Trần Độc và cung cung cấp chả cá nhiều tỉnh thành trong nước, còn có người mua làm quà biếu cho người thân ở nước ngoài. với lợi thế cuả mình Phượng Tèo mở hai cửa hàng bún cả tại 211 – 415 Nguyễn Huệ – Tp. Quy Nhơn – Bình Định.
*7./ Hột vịt lộn chiên mắm, xào me (nên thử cho biết rất hay)*
Đường Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, thành phố Quy Nhơn ( đi từ đường Ỷ Lan tới ngã tư Ỷ Lan – Nguyễn Hữu Thọ rẻ trái thì quán nằm ngay bên trái, phục vụ từ chiều 16 giờ đến 10 giờ tối )
*8./ Đặc sản Bình Định :*
61 Vũ Bảo, thành phố Quy Nhơn
91 Nguyễn Huệ, thành phố Quy Nhơn
138 -140 Chương Dương, điện thoại 056 3847818, di động 0914355588
110 Hoàng Văn Thụ, điện thoại 056 6252777, di động 0909799783
*9./ Kem Ngọc Nga:*
319 – 323B – 325 Đường Lê Hồng Phong, thành phố Quy Nhơn ( ngay bùng binh Quang Trung). (Với hệ thống 3 cửa hàng bán hàng : 01cửa hàng bán kem ly, 01 bán bánh kem, 01 cửa hàng bán các loại bánh khác)
Được thành lập từ năm 1990, Công ty TNHH Ngọc Nga đã khẳng định uy tín thương hiệu của mình trong lòng các khách hàng gần xa và là điểm đến của nhiều du khách đến chọn mua các sản phẩm gồm thịt nguội (jambon, jambon thủ,giò heo rút xương, chả bắc, pa tê.., bánh mì thị nguội, bánh bao, pizza, bánh kem, bánh bông lan, bánh dẻo, bánh in, bánh chưng, bánh tét, bánh trung thu
*10./ Bún Gân:*
Đường Lê Lợi, thành phố Quy Nhơn
*11./ Bún Bò, Giò* 
Nên tới đây ăn một lần để cảm nhận, bán từ 6 giờ sáng đến gần 8 giờ là hết, chiều bán từ 15 giờ đến tầm 17 giờ là hết. Rất ngon và đậm đà gần trường Cấp 2 Lê Lợi
Đường Nguyễn Trãi, thành phố Quy Nhơn
*12./ Quán Anh Nhật Gia Viên*
địa chỉ: 1087 Trần Hưng Đạo, Tp. Quy Nhơn. Số điện thoại: 056 3794493
Ở đây làm mô hình như nhà cổ rất đẹp có thể tham quan và ăn uống, thường thức gần Tháp Đôi nồi tiếng ở Quy Nhơn
Các món bánh đặc sản Bình Định như bánh hỏi, bánh ướt, bánh đúc, bánh bèo, bánh xèo tôm nhảy…
*13./ Quán bánh xèo Cô Năm, ( nổi tiếng nhất Bình Định về Bánh xèo tôm nhảy)*
địa chỉ: Đầu cầu Mỹ Cang, xã Phước Sơn, huyện Tuy Phước, tỉnh Bình Định.
Số điện thoại liên hệ: 0905425556.
*14./ Quán bánh bèo Cây Mận*
Trần Hưng Đạo, phường Đống Đa, Tp. Quy Nhơn…
*15./ Nem, chả, tré:* 
*+ Quán Bốn Lai,* 
Thôn Hanh Quang, Xã Phước Lộc, Huyện Tuy Phước, Bình Định. Sđt: 056 3832187
*+ Quán nem nướng Lợi*
Địa chỉ 113 Tăng Bạt Hổ, TP Quy Nhơn, Bình Định, Số ĐT: 056 3824437.
*+ Quán Bà Tám*
444 Nguyễn Thái Học, TP Quy Nhơn, Bình Định.
*16./ Quán Bún tôm cô Tư* 
Địa chỉ: Thôn Dương Liễu Nam, Thị trấn Bình Dương, Huyện Phù Mỹ, Bình Định. Số ĐT: 056 3758095.
*17./ Gà chỉ (gà thà vườn)*
+ Các quán gà chỉ dọc đường Quy Nhơn – Sông Cầu.
*+ Quán Gà chỉ Sáu Cao* : 02 địa điểm (rất ngon)
phường Ghềnh Ráng và đầu cầu Hà Thanh 1, Tp. Quy Nhơn.
+ Quán gà Diêu Trì – Hoàng Gia…
Địa chỉ Nguyễn Huệ, phường Ghềnh Ráng (thuộc resort Hoàng Anh Gia Lai cho thuê cuối đường Nguyễn Huệ)
*18./ Cơm chay:*
*+ Quán Minh Hòa,* 
địa chỉ: 115 Nguyễn Du, Tp. Quy Nhơn,Số điện thoại 056 3811231.
*+ Quán Thanh Minh*
địa chỉ: 151 Phan Bội Châu, Tp. Quy Nhơn, Bình Định. Số điện thoại 056 3821749.
*+ Quán Tịnh Tâm*
địa chỉ: 149 Trần Cao Vân, Tp. Quy Nhơn, Bình Định. Số điện thoại 056 3827773.
*19./ Thịt dê:* 
*+ Quán Hai Thái*
địa chỉ: 351 Trần Hưng Đạo, Tp. Quy Nhơn, Bình Định.
*20./ Ốc Bưu*
đường Mai Xuân Thưởng ( đối diện Sacombank )
*21./ Quán Chè Nhớ ( rất đông sinh viên học sinh ăn rất ngon)*
đường Ngô Mây ( các loại chè )
*22./ Bánh mì nướng lu* 
gần Trường THPT Lê Quý Đôn ngay ngã ba Trần Hưng Đạo và Cổ Loa 
*23 Xôi Thơm* 
155/8 Nguyễn Thái Học
*24-Bánh canh cua Bà O* 
đường Phan Đình Phùng ( góc ngã tư Bạch Đằng – Phan Đình Phùng)
 Chúc bạn có chuyến đi chơi vui và bổ ích.
Công ty Fiditour chuyên tổ chức tour trong và ngoài nước chuyên nghiệp. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Kiều Diễm: 0934.096.055
email: kieudiem@fiditour.com

----------

